

Texture Study: Dormant Grass - tjake
http://www.tylerlhobbs.com/writings/texture-study-grass

======
themodelplumber
Pretty cool that he's writing his own code to do this (presumably). It
reminded me of a neat tutorial for creating grass in Blender:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eshOzshjt90](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eshOzshjt90)

I created 100% procedural grass using Blender for a book cover recently, and
while it didn't have nearly the attention to detail you see in places like
Pixar films, the effect was just right for the author's work. I would add that
(at least semi-real) shadows are really important for improving the quality of
any grass texture.

~~~
tylerhobbs
Thank you! (I'm the author of the post.) I am indeed writing my own code; I'm
just using simple functions from Processing.

Thank you very much for the video link. It occurred to me while working on
this that video game artists and animators probably do a ton of this, and have
much more sophisticated models. Indeed, the result from that video is really,
really good. I'm coming from a painting and abstract background. This was my
first real exercise in studying natural patterns and textures through
algorithmic artwork. I mostly intend to apply it to abstract artwork, but the
more realistic approach shown in the video is a different, interesting angle
on the same subject.

------
actionscripted
Does the author release the code behind his generated images?

~~~
tylerhobbs
Hi, I'm the author of the post. I don't normally release my code, but in this
case I did post a gist of the main function to Twitter:
[https://gist.github.com/thobbs/e879b7dad8f3733d58d1](https://gist.github.com/thobbs/e879b7dad8f3733d58d1)

I'm using Quil, which is a Clojure wrapper for Processing. The source is quite
dense, so it's hard to understand without following the post. It's mostly
about tweaking probability distributions along gradients.

